# Why a New Heaven?



## jwithnell (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't you love it what kids raise questions you've never thought about? Here are some from today and I could use your help! 

While working on the WCF shorter catechism questions 15-17, one of my boys insisted that the effects of the fall are encountered on earth _and_ heaven. While I've never study the question of heaven and the fall, my reasoning proceeded along the lines that humans were given a commission -- to subdue and rule over the earth -- that was never given to the angels. Adam's fall therefore had implications for the whole of the earth while the rebellion of the angels affected only those spiritual beings that fell. There's good scriptural and confessional standing for such a conclusion. 

But then the next question logically follows: we are promised a new heaven and a new earth. I find great eschatological hope that all that was ruined by the fall here on earth will be done away with replaced with a new earth that we will inhabit with our resurrected bodies. But why a new heaven? Is this just referring to the judgment that is promised to Satan and other fallen spirits? Or is there more to it? If my original conclusions are right -- that the fallen angels did not affected their surroundings -- why would there be a "need" for a new heaven? Or does the answer rest in the original language: does heaven refer to the sky, in other words, a part of the physical creation that must be restored to its original glory? 

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 3, 2014)

The Bible uses the word "heaven" in 3 senses. 

1st heaven = what we would call the earth's atmosphere (Judges 5:14; Acts 14:17)

2nd heaven = what we would call outer space (Psalm 19:4-6; Isaiah 13:10)

3rd heaven = God's dwelling place (Psalm 2:4; Matthew 6:9; 2 Cor. 12:2)

I believe the "new heaven" would refer to the 1st heaven and possibly the 2nd.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 3, 2014)

It may likely refer to the 1st and 2nd Heavens as Phil says, which most likely have been affected by the curse on all creation.



> For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. (Romans 8:22)



In Revelation 21-22 we appear to have a vision of God's dwelling place "coming down" to Earth, while Earth is "raised" to Heaven.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, creation is heaven and earth (Gen. 1:1). So when creation is restored, there is a new heaven and a new earth. "Heaven" in the sense of the sky and the extended universe, not in the sense of God's dwelling place.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 4, 2014)

That makes sense that heaven would be referring to part of the created order, but it's frustrating because the original language in Rev. 21 could be referring to either the heavens -- as in the sky and space -- or as in God's abode. I will gladly admit that my knowledge of the original languages can be measured in negative numbers.


----------



## MW (Feb 4, 2014)

It may be recalled that the wrath of God is revealed from heaven, Rom. 1:18. In making all things new God restores the harmony which existed at the creation.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 4, 2014)

This question is rather clearly and fully dealt with in Cornelis P. Venema's _Promise of the Future_, pp. 454-488 (Chapter 16). It is also helpfully treated by Anthony A. Hoekema in _The Bible and the Future_, pp. 274-287 (Chapter 20), especially in his noting, "Since God will make the new earth his dwelling place, and since where God dwells there heaven is, we shall then continue to be in heaven while we are on the new earth. For heaven and earth will then no longer be separated, as they are now, but will be one (see Rev. 21:1-3)."

Peace,
Alan


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks , y'all. Those do look like good books, Dr. Strange. I'm in the middle of GK Beale's Biblical Theology of the NT right now, so it may take me a while to move on. A long while


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 5, 2014)

JW:

Don't move on too quickly! That is a superb book. Greg is a first-rate scholar and let me encourage you to a thorough read of that work. You'll find an answer to this question in that work as well.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 5, 2014)

This is an article adapted from the book Dr. Strange recommended, _The Bible and the Future_, by Anthony Hoekema, chapter 20, "The New Earth": Heaven: Not Just an Eternal Day Off | Christianity Today.


----------

